# barrel fluting



## Zook (Jul 12, 2011)

i want to have a rifle barrel fluted   does anybody know of a gunsmith in the atlanta area that offers this service?


----------



## Hammack (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't know anyone in that area, but I will throw in that I would think heavily on fluting a barrel.  Most barrels are fluted before the bore is finished due to the fact that if you machine the outside of a tube it can change the tolerances on the inside of it.  There is the possibility that it could change how the rifle shoots.  I know a lot of people who have done it and had no problems, but I know of two personally that weren't satisfied with the way the rifle shot afterwards and ended up rebarreling.  Just something to think about.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 12, 2011)

I have had several rifle barrels fluted and accuracy was not affected at all, but know I do use a top notch gunsmith to do my work also. Check out Kampfeld custom guns on the web.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 13, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I have had several rifle barrels fluted and accuracy was not affected at all, but know I do use a top notch gunsmith to do my work also. Check out Kampfeld custom guns on the web.



Yes sir!! I have done business with Carl and he is top notch to say the least. you can see his work here...

www.kampfeldcustom.com

you can call and discuss with him what you want and he will take time to make the best recommendations for you.


----------

